# Help me name my future cat



## DarkAura (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm getting a male tuxedo cat, but I don't know what to name it! I want the name to be unusually, yet no one will make fun of the name. I want the name to be short, and more preferably ends with an 'E' sound, since cats tend to listen to names ending with E.

Any ideas?


----------



## Superbird (Jun 15, 2011)

Eddie?


----------



## Lili (Jun 15, 2011)

EUSTACE.  Or Edmund, Caspian, Reepicheep...  I like Narnian names :3


----------



## Darumaka (Jun 15, 2011)

I used to have a longhaired male tuxedo cat named Dudley.

I also like the name Eddie. Or maybe Henry?


----------



## Adriane (Jun 15, 2011)

Maxie, Percy, Addy?


----------



## spaekle (Jun 15, 2011)

Artie :v!


----------



## H-land (Jun 16, 2011)

I might go with Jackie.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 16, 2011)

Zippy, Denny, Mary, Lenny, Barty?

It really depends on how unusual you want the name to be. My cat is called Stinky and people seldom make fun of her for her name at all.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 16, 2011)

Mordecai, of course.

edit: alternatively, you could call him 'Guess'. because "what's your cat's name?" "Guess!" "no really, what's his name" "Guess!" "I don't want to guess, just tell me!"


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 16, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> Mordecai, of course.


This. This forever. Serious cat is very serious.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 16, 2011)

You could name him Stimpy.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm on the Mordecai bandwagon. (Also read Lackadaisy if you haven't already.)


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2011)

hehe....

thanx guys for the names, here are the ones that i like best;

Percy, Mordecai(seems alittle long. cats like short names), and Denny. Kind of unusual, but there could be a few better names.

And it's going to be a boy, so no girl names


----------



## spaekle (Jun 16, 2011)

You could always call him Mordy/Morty for short if you name him Mordecai!


----------



## Flareth (Jun 16, 2011)

Steve.

Or Fritter.

Or Simon.

That's all I've got

EDIT:

Wait.....ends with an "e" sound. -looks at my signature-

BARNEY. -shot-


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 16, 2011)

Doctor Meowgon




well, that's what I'd name my cat if I had one

even if it is nowhere near what you're looking for


----------



## .... (Jun 16, 2011)

Gamzee.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 17, 2011)

hmm.....gamzee's a good name.

and comma police, please dont usse anything with a cat pun. thats uncanny


----------



## Phantom (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol I remember when I had a thread just like this... my cat almost got named something... yeah...... 

For some reason I really want a cat named Anders. But you want an "e" sound so I have to say Gallifrey. Pronounced oddly. :P

Ser Pounce a Lot. :P James Bond, since he's dressed snappy.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 18, 2011)

Rocky? It ends with an "E" sound, it's short, and it's also a Lackadaisy reference.


----------



## Lili (Jun 18, 2011)

There's still Reepicheep!  You could call him Reepi for short.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2011)

Lili said:


> There's still Reepicheep!  You could call him Reepi for short.


yeah, but reepi sounds a little...reepy, XD

Rocky...hmm....maybe. 

sir pounce a lot? XD I dont want any cat puns, but how freaking hippie high-larious.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 18, 2011)

See they're being nice now.... They almost named my cat "LSD"


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2011)

...XD

hmm..i'll go on RNG to decide with rocky or percy.

*RNG* 1 is percy 2 is rocky....it is one. I'll name it percy. Thanks you guys!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 18, 2011)

How about Pounce de Leon?


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Jun 19, 2011)

Doggy.

Of course all of the proper Lackadaisy and Homestuck name references have already been offered. I shall submit my vote for all of the aforementioned at the same time.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 19, 2011)

August.

Nothing else.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 19, 2011)

She said she picked a name. That's your cue to stop posting.


----------

